# Baby swallowed object need help



## cera (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok no stoning please. While my g/f was watching my babe both our babe's were playing with a sewing measuring tape. One on the long white ones with little metal ends like you would find with your grandma's sewing stuff. I've now noticed, over 24 hours later that the little metal ends are missing and they were there yesterday. I can't find the little metal peices anywhere and I don't know if it was her babe or mine but I am concerned if my babe has swallowed one or both peices. I understand that if you swallow loose change you will be fine and I think these peices were smaller than loose change but I am concerned about his insides getting cut up from a sharp corner. He seems to be fine but I am freaking out. I'm sure she thought there was no harm in them playing wtih it but I am a little peeved right now. Someone please assure me that he will be fine? Anyone have a similar situation? I think I am going to be sick I am so upset.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I am so sorry. That is really scary. My son swallowed a penny and it went through (he was 11 mo). I would be concerned about the sharp corners too. If babe is acting fine I would just watch and wait. Look for blood in the stool. If you can't let it go and are really concerned or if your intuition guides you then go get an x-ray. They will easily be able to see if it is in there and it isn't too invasive.







I hope you find the pieces and that your worry ends quickly.
Wendi


----------



## jessieann (May 4, 2007)

I really don't have any advice to give you other than to maybe call the doctor, he might want to do an x-ray.....

also, i noticed in your sig says "SAHM to 3 boys 10/06, 04/97 and 02/70" ...... is there really a 27 year gap between your oldest and youngest, or is that a typo?


----------



## TheAJs (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessieann* 
is there really a 27 year gap between your oldest and youngest, or is that a typo?









Could be her DH/DP..







Sometimes I feel like the mom of an almost 40 year-old!!!


----------



## cera (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheAJs* 
Could be her DH/DP..







Sometimes I feel like the mom of an almost 40 year-old!!!


lol it is my DH!! Ahh my eldest....what a pain!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I've seen a nail pass all the way through without injury.

You can either go ask for an x-ray or keep combing through the poops.


----------



## jessieann (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cera* 
lol it is my DH!! Ahh my eldest....what a pain!!





































whoops. my bad!


----------



## queendom lady (Nov 27, 2006)

I'd probably go in and get an x-ray but I'm a bit nervous when it comes to things like that. Good luck. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

Last Monday my 10 month old DS swallowed a closed saftey pin. We had an x-ray and it passed without a problem on Saturday. I would say go get an x-ray, but I like to play it safe.


----------



## Heirloom (Jul 3, 2004)

I'll probably be ok. Good luck...


----------



## cera (Dec 6, 2006)

Well I wasn't able to get in for an xray today nut I have an appointment for tommorow morning....wish me luck that there is nothing in him *fingers crossed*


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Good luck -- when I was 6 years old, I swallowed a small metal ball from a game, and my doctor's advice at the time was for my parents to inspect my stools (fun job, huh?) for two days to see if it passed through, and if it didn't, I was going to have to go in for X-rays, as there was danger of a bowel obstruction.

Luckily, it passed on its own. Keep us updated!


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

My now 7 yo swallowed Lego at age 4. He was choking and gagging so I brought him in (also did not know how big the piece was).

In triage, the nurse told us that earlier in the day they had sent home a 17 month old who swallowed a TACK to pass it! So I'll hazard a guess that the little metal ends will pass through your little one just fine.

FWIW, the Lego passed fine - turns out he was choking and gagging b/c he was trying to get it back as it was integral to the space ship that he was building. Not b/c he had aspirated it, as I was worried.









My baby plays with my measuring tape sometimes. I've never thought about the ends until now. Is your friend worried about her baby too?

I hope your baby is fine - good luck at the doctor's tomorrow.


----------



## cera (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok update and you're all going to laugh at me but DH found both metal peices on the back of the couch, so someone must have found them and out them there but the funny thing is noone will admit to doing it. So all is good. Thanks everyone for your advice and support while I was in sheer panic, as usual, lol.

eta
Prairiemommy
actually no she wasn't worried at all about her babe and acted as though I was freaking out for nothing.


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cera* 
Ok update and you're all going to laugh at me but DH found both metal peices on the back of the couch, so someone must have found them and out them there but the funny thing is noone will admit to doing it. So all is good. Thanks everyone for your advice and support while I was in sheer panic, as usual, lol.

eta
Prairiemommy
actually no she wasn't worried at all about her babe and acted as though I was freaking out for nothing.









Great update!

Sorry to hear that your friend was less than understanding.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

At about 20 months of age, my uncle swallowed a 2 inch wood screw







point first and passed it.

Glad to know nobody ingested anything this time.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

I have had that happen to me also- Thought DC ate something PANIC, Worry, Call the ped, and WHAMO- on the way out the door there is the thing! ROTFL!!! I hate it when that happens. As my Ped says- better to worry than to NOT worry! Meaning glad you care!


----------

